# Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a reminder: Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo June 13-15th at Flora-Bama Marina and Flora-Bama Yacht Club. Weigh in will be based out of the Yacht Club, all big boats that can't get under the Ono bridge can weigh in at Orange Beach Marina. 37 categories of fish, anything from Blue Crab to Blue Marlin…literally. You can leave from anywhere, only $35 per angler to enter. We will have different jackpots and a calcutta as well. Good times for all and an all round great event. Mark your calendars!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Where can I find more detailed information (brochure/pamphlet)?


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

http://www.florabamafishingrodeo.com
https://www.facebook.com/florabamafishingrodeo


----------

